# The Beautiful Emerald Lakes of New Zealand



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

See some nice photos of the emerald lakes of New Zealand.  http://www.gochasethesun.com/tongariro-alpine-crossing/


----------



## nan (Apr 18, 2014)

They are lovely photos New Zealand Is a beautiful country, here is one of our blue lakes in South Australia it is also used for the water supply to the city of Mount Gambier  .

http://www.mountgambierpoint.com.au/attractions/blue-lake/

This is also another beautiful area of Mount Gambier       

http://www.zacktravel.com/umpherston-sinkhole-mount-gambier/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice Nan, thanks for sharing.  I love beautiful nature photos!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 19, 2014)

How beautiful ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

When I struggle to see the lost beauty in this world at a times where all seems so depleted, so raped and pillaged, so tainted with mankind's disrespect and filth, I can find peace and solace in the pictures and footage that everyone has posted.


----------

